# Meet @ JR's - VA, NC, SC, TN and GA



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Was talking to Bob (discdog) brought up and idea for those who can make it we maybe have a meet up at JR Cigars at the Burlington NC location... either the 20 or 21st of Oct?


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

That shop is about a 5 hour ride from Atlanta. Roadtrip anyone? Sounds like it would be fun.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

bump for airing...


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

never been there but I'm only 4 or so hours from statesville


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm only an hour from Statesville and roll by JR's every other weekend on the way to the cabin. Burlington is a bit further...


----------



## mongo (Aug 19, 2007)

I live closer to the Statesville JR's about an hour away like webmeister said I would prefer Statesville over Burlington but I there no matter what


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

Statesville - Burlington, heck I don't care. Somebody pick a date! I will throw in that nnexus and cigar czar will probably join in too.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Statesville has my vote and the 21st would be better :biggrin:, Oct 20 is Bridge Day,thats when all the people come to jump off the New River Gorge Bridge


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm in for statesville on the 20th


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Statesville it is and on the 21st... say around 1-1:30pm?


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

I could be talked into it... It has been at least a day since I got back from my last roadtrip  It'll depend on what work looks like around that time.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

1 is fine with me,I'll drive the 5 Vegas Jeep down


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I'll have to try to reschedule some stuff around that weekend, but I plan to make it!


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

I cannot make the weekend of the 21st. Wife's birthday and she won't re-schedule. Sometimes she just doesn't understand. lol But I'll be in New Orleans for that weekend. You guys have fun though.


----------



## SSGSTOGIE (Feb 28, 2007)

*Herf Bound*

That sounds like a good idea. I would love to come to that. Let me know the date and i'll be there..

SSG Stogie
"Grey Ash"


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Man, I sure as hell would love to make it. Lemme check the schedule for that weekend. As long as no dog or ferret shows that weekend, count me in! 

CD


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

There is a great Mexican (Mi Pueblo) place about 3-4 miles from JR's for anyone wanting to grab a bite post-herf. My son and I stop there every other week on the way to the cabin. Great food and great service!


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

This is sounding really tempting... I really hope I'm free that weekend!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

yummy mexican food and cigars


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

damn I'm in PA that weekend for my brothers wedding...


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

BigBuddha76 said:


> damn I'm in PA that weekend for my brothers wedding...


Have someone video tape it for you...lol


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

*Update*

Is Oct. 20th better for all of you?


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Oct 20 would work better as it wouldn't be so rushed. I have a lot more time on Saturday than Sunday.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

The 20 ht would be harder but not totally undoable


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

I may be able to make. I'll be in myrtle beach the 20-21 and carolina beach the 22-23. 
It doesnt look to far away, maybe a couple hours. Is that about right?


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I takes me about 3.5 hours to drive from SE Charlotte to Southport (not far from Carolina Beach). Statesville is another 1-1.5 hrs north of here depending on traffic going by Lake Norman.


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

Been running the thought of going to this around in my mind...It would be a nice get away for me.  I've been to JR's in Statesville a few times...Their humidor is amazing.


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

A little too far for me I think.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok so let's tentatively make it for the 20th then.


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

Jim, after talking with you, and finding out I had the date wrong, I'm going to try and put together a little herf road trip with some of the Atlanta guys to make this trip. 20th would work out great!


----------



## N2Advnture-cl (Feb 24, 2007)

I'd love to finally meet some of you (not all of you mind ya :lol: j/k of course). Oct 18th is our "due date" for our first child so I can't make it but I'll keep an eye out for future events!

~Mark


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Darn it, I'll still be in Hawaii for this. I'm destined to never meet anyone on this board!!


----------



## N2Advnture-cl (Feb 24, 2007)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Darn it, I'll still be in Hawaii for this. I'm destined to never meet anyone on this board!!


:baffled: :lol: "Damn...I'll still be in Hawaii" :lol:


----------



## Envision (Sep 24, 2007)

Is there anyone in VA near Blacksburg that would want to make a road trip out of this? I have a P.O.S. car that probably won't make the trip! I would be more than willing to go, if it can be a one day trip, as I would rather not stay overnight. PM me, or e-mail me [email protected]


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Guys, just to confirm, this meeting is set for Statesville NC, correct? Not Burlington?

CD


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> Guys, just to confirm, this meeting is set for Statesville NC, correct? Not Burlington?
> 
> CD


That is correct Chris. You gonna make it?


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

discdog said:


> That is correct Chris. You gonna make it?


Cool! Yeah, my plans are to be there... discounting any unaccounted for issues!  Looking forward to it!

CD


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

So to clarify the 20th at JR's statesville,if so WAHOO I'm there unless of emergency arises


----------



## alnpd-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

I am only 20 min away from JR's HQ in NJ! How about a multi-state JR Herf? Anyone for DC? NY?


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

happy1 said:


> So to clarify the 20th at JR's statesville,if so WAHOO I'm there unless of emergency arises


October 21st, starting around 1:00. Problem is that's a Sunday, we need to check their hours as I believe they are shortened on Sundays.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

discdog said:


> October 21st, starting around 1:00. Problem is that's a Sunday, we need to check their hours as I believe they are shortened on Sundays.


Cool,Sunday is great for me.My brother is planning on coming if it's Sunday.I think they close at 6pm we cam smoke alot of stogies by then:biggrin:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I thought this was Saturday the 20th?


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> I thought this was Saturday the 20th?


Yeah me too thats way I asked for clarification,either or doesn't matter


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Can we get this nailed down before tomorrow night? I shifted some things around to accomodate Saturday, and not sure if I can move them back if it's Sunday. If it is possible, I'll need to get working on it asap.

It would also be good to get a count on the number of folks planning to attend. I'd like to stop by JR's on the way back from the cabin this weekend to make sure they have room (and don't mind a bunch of BOTL's hanging out for a couple of hours).


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes this is for Saturday the 20th!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

I am planning on the 20th... 

CD


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Have someone video tape it for you...lol


as much as I would like that I don't think it would fly:biggrin:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Unfortunately, I was staining the lattice and swing at the cabin this weekend and didn't get to Statesville until really late tonight. Any idea how many folks are going to make the trip? I decided to go back up next weekend, so I'm planning to try to stop by JR's on the way up/back.


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

Sorry to add to the confusion there guys. I just went back through the thread and both dates have been thrown around. I will be there either day, but Saturday would be the best. I'm trying to bring a contingent of Georgians with me, so we'll have to see how that works.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Let's put a stake in the ground and call it Saturday October 20 at 1pm. That gives to out-of-towners the option to spend the night and travel back home on Sunday.

So far, I am aware of 3 of us (possibly more) coming up from Charlotte.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

I mean, I think Sat the 20th makes the most sense. As Mike put it, it is best for the out of town people. I am in 100% agreement there.

CD


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Saturday the 20th it is!!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Alright!!! Herf City The 20th!!!


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

So can we get a roll call? I'm in and bringing a friend or two.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I am planning to come. Chris threatened to come. I just reminded Mongo about it again on Monday. Trying to meet with these gents tomorrow at Charlie's to nail it down.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I'll be there if nothing happens!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm in! 

CD


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Cubano Lou and I are coming together!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Anyone else?


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

H-Day tomorrow~ See you all there!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> H-Day tomorrow~ See you all there!


Looking forward to it Jim! 

CD


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

So how was the herf? Any pictures?


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Yep will have them up shortly.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Herf was AWESOME! We had an amazing time and laughed our asses off for hours! Jim was keeping us all in stitches and we just did not want it to end. I have some pics as does Jim and Webmeister. I am sure we wlll all get some of those up today and tomorrow. Really, it was a highlight of my CigarLive experience thus far. Putting faces to the names as well as just getting to hang out and laugh for a few hours, made my month! I know we will end up doing this again soon! 

CD


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Here's a little something to hold you over until I get the rest of the pix ready for publishing...

Had a fantastic time at the Herf yesterday! Snapped a bunch of pictures, smoked a ton of cigars, picked up some goodies from JR's, and laughed till our sides hurt. It was great to put faces and better yet, personalities with the names here. 

We definitely need to do this again! How does tomorrow work for everyone?

:biggrin:


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Looks like a good turnout! I wish I could have made it!


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Here's a little something to hold you over until I get the rest of the pix ready for publishing...


Awesome. Names to go with the picture...?


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I think Jiiiim is in the wrong profession!!This brother should be dong stand up comedy,we all laugh till it hurt.Wonder JR's didn't call the law on us.We will have to do this again.BTW Jim this is a . this is an !


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

*sounds almost like e-harmony.com*

Sounds like Cigar Live struck again and matched a bunch of friends. Wish I was there.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

wacbzz said:


> Awesome. Names to go with the picture...?


Doh! Guess that would help huh?

From left to right...
Cody (Mongo), Jim (GoinFerSmoke), Lou (CubanoLou), Chris (Ceedee), Mike (Webmeister), Chuck (happy1), Cindy, and Bob (discdog).

I got the rest of the pix transferred to the puter, but haven't had a chance to do anything else today. Haven't had such a good time since I was tearin it up with my college buddies.



happy1 said:


> Wonder JR's didn't call the law on us.


We decided to tailgate it for a while in the JR parking lot (latest location of the Blacktop Lounge). Aside from being a traffic hazard, some folks though we must have been selling Viagra out of the back of the Jeep. We were all rollin with Jim's stand-up comedy. Dude - you need to try out an open mic night sometime! My sides still hurt...

Chuck brought the 5 Vegas Jeep - a very fine ride indeed! I can't even estimate the number of cigars smoked. I think we created a hole in the ozone layer right above Statesville.

Thanks to everyone for making the trip. I think everyone agreed we need to have another regional herf soon. Great times, some new friends, and a ton of excellent cigars - what more could you ask for?


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Man I wish I could have been there. Thanks for the phone call, it let me talk to everyone there. This is simply amazing. Simple AMAZING.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Stogie said:


> Man I wish I could have been there. Thanks for the phone call, it let me talk to everyone there. This is simply amazing. Simple AMAZING.


Dan, that was awesome getting to talk to you from the "Blacktop Lounge" as it were... Jim was on fire (I think he was working on a routine for Comedy Central or something...  ) and we all got to smoke some great different smokes thanks to Jim (who brought a big grab bag for everyone!) and thanks to Bob, who brought his gazillion count Cigar Caddy and gave all of us some amazing cigars from his massive collection to have and to try! So, thanks to Jim and Bob for that!!!

Awesome, simply awesome!!  Here's some pics for ya too!

CD


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

Cindy and I both had a awesome time meeting everyone. She's ready to go back anytime you guys want to herf. I'm hoping she'll join up this week to see what we are all about. 
I concur, Jim you missed your calling, but there is still time. lol

It was great to get to meet everyone and I'm already looking forward to the nest one.


----------

